# Latex/Tex Bibliotheken für Java?



## Guest (18. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier oder besser im Netzwerk-Forum aufgehoben bin, aber bevor ich hier Cross-Poste möchte ich erst einmal hier hin schreiben und dann den Admin bitten den Beitrag zu verschieben falls ich hier doch falsch bin 
Um nun aber mal auf mein problem zu sprechen zu kommen ich würde gerne einen kleinen Messenger schreiben (ich dachte über JXTA und dann peer to peer) welcher auch die Syntax von Latex/Tex versteht und dann entsprechende Kommandos richtig dastellt. Nun würde ich mich aber gerne informieren ob es überhaupt entsprechende Bibliotheken gibt die in Java aus Latex kommandos entsprechende Ergebnisse zaubern. Ich dachte z.B. an einen entsprechenden Parser und Interpreter etc.
Ich bin in dieser Beziehung leider noch ein ziemlicher neuling und wäre daher über einen entsprechenden Hinweis sehr dankbar.
Gruß
Dan


----------



## dronus (18. Feb 2005)

Hallo. Es gibt sehr viele Anwendungen von TeX, aber keine mir bekannte API. Der Grund ist wohl, das es sehr alt & kompliziert ist, ausserdem unter Unix/Linux es ja üblich ist, Executables als Helfer für eigene Programme zu benutzen.  Würd dir also tex und latex2html ans Herz legen, leider nicht die schnellste Lösung, und vor allem werden lokale Installationen benötigt. Für einen Server-based Messenger könnte man natürlich auf einem Server rendern, was bei aufeinanderfolgenen TeX-Jobs dann auch sehr schnell geht, da das Hauptperformanceproblem von TeX in der extrem großen Dateianzahl besteht, was dann durch das Datei-Caching bereinigt wird.
Sämtliche Systeme, die TeX im Netz verwenden (Wiki's und so weiter)  machen das so soweit ich weiß.


----------



## polsche (10. Mai 2007)

*Drück* *push*

Morsche.

Sehr gute Frage, das selbe bräuchte ich auch.

Also sprich eine Latex-Library für Java.

Hab schon gegoogelt, finde aber nichts, bzw. nur Libs für Bibtex.

Kennt einer von euch mittlerweile (das letzte Posting war ja aus dem Jahre 2005 ) eine Java-Lib, der ich Latex formatierten Text übergeben kann und die mir ein schönes Bildchen draus bastelt?

Danke euch vielmals


----------



## byte (10. Mai 2007)

Bei Sourceforge findet man schon einiges: 

http://sourceforge.net/projects/jlatex/
http://sourceforge.net/projects/javatex/
http://jpicedt.sourceforge.net/site/index.php
...


----------



## polsche (10. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Antwort 

Leider ist JLatex Alpha und hat so gut wie keine implementierte Funktionalität...

Summary: 0.1 alpha released

This first release. only minimum functionality is implemented: base document creation ("article" document class), packages definitions adding, section, subsection, subsubsection, paragraph, subparagraph and normal text elements implementations. 

Die übrigen zwei Projekte sind GUI-Editoren. Gut, da könnt ich mir den Code für das parsen "klauen", mal schauen.

Naja, muss ich mal weiter googlen ...


----------



## polsche (11. Mai 2007)

Tja, leider nicht fündig geworden.

Wenn niemanden mehr was einfällt, müsste man das Thema begraben  :cry:

Edit:

Ooooookay, is doch einfacher als gedacht, handelt sich doch nicht um Rocket Science 

http://www.matheboard.de/~georg/latex2png.phps

Einfach in Java "umwandeln", also schnell ne Klasse draus bauen .... ich bin begeistert.

Nochmals danke für die Antwort und Hilfe, byto


----------

